# RG7321FM BBS



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2009)

Ibanez have updated the site, it's Basswood. Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG7321FM


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks great - that should sell well.

Shame about the basswood purely because it begs the question, what happened to the mahogany 7 promised to us by Mr Ibanez?


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Looks great - that should sell well.
> 
> Shame about the basswood purely because it begs the question, what happened to the mahogany 7 promised to us by Mr Ibanez?


----------



## Root (Jan 15, 2009)

Meh. Basswood again, but at least it's flavorful. But I know when it comes down to it, it's the same guitar as my black 7321...


----------



## cddragon (Jan 15, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Ibanez have updated the site, it's Basswood. Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG7321FM



This makes me regret buying my RG 7321 a year ago....


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts Stitch. Still it's really cool that Ibanez have finally given us a matching headstock on a lower priced model.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Looks great - that should sell well.
> 
> Shame about the basswood purely because it begs the question, what happened to the mahogany 7 promised to us by Mr Ibanez?



There's no new JEM listed, so maybe everything's not online yet


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank god I didn't buy a RG7321 yet... hopefully the FM top won't raise the price by 150 USD...


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 15, 2009)

cddragon said:


> This makes me regret buying my RG 7321 a year ago....



Likewise. I've only had mine for 7 months.


----------



## Nats (Jan 15, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Thank god I didn't buy a RG7321 yet... hopefully the FM top won't raise the price by 150 USD...



it probably will


----------



## Root (Jan 15, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Still it's really cool that Ibanez have finally given us a matching headstock on a lower priced model.



You have a point there. Every time I look at the 1527M it reminds me of a Great Dane with a fawn coat. The guitar's finish doesn't flow well. I'm figuring the only reason the headstock is black is so their logo stands out more.


----------



## lobee (Jan 15, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Looks great - that should sell well.
> 
> Shame about the basswood purely because it begs the question, what happened to the mahogany 7 promised to us by Mr Ibanez?


I don't remember him saying that. I thought he promised a maple fretboard and a fancy maple top.



Shinto said:


> Thank god I didn't buy a RG7321 yet... hopefully the FM top won't raise the price by 150 USD...


Of course it will. They'll have to change the manufacturing process and it's Ibanez so it's a given.


----------



## cddragon (Jan 15, 2009)

On the Ibanez forum they have written something about RG7321 FM listed price as 666$ - don't know if it's true...


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good at least its not black


----------



## yevetz (Jan 15, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks really good.

Maybe the mahogany 7 that was promised will be an RGA7 or something.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2009)

the toggle layout is different on this one...


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 15, 2009)

Prefer mine in black to be honest!! Still great to see another 7 on the market though  Shame its still basswood with the world's-most-uncomfortable-bridge!!!


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Prefer mine in black to be honest!! Still great to see another 7 on the market though  Shame its still basswood with the world's-most-uncomfortable-bridge!!!


I actually prefer this bridge to TOMs...


----------



## adz87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Looks great - that should sell well.
> 
> Shame about the basswood purely because it begs the question, what happened to the mahogany 7 promised to us by Mr Ibanez?



i think its S7320 in white


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't recall them promising a mahogany 7 but only maple and possibly a fancy top.

Either way it's probably MII. So I doubt i'll buy it regardless of it's body wood.


----------



## lobee (Jan 15, 2009)

Dylan S said:


> It looks really good.
> 
> Maybe the mahogany 7 that was promised will be an RGA7 or something.


Or maybe the white mahogany S7320? I really don't remember him mentioning mahogany though. Maybe I missed that post, oh well.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

adz87 said:


> i think its S7320 in white


I wouldn't say it's a "new" model though, more like a different color option...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2009)

new rgt42 colors!!! maple!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks nice but its basically an RG7321 with a flamed maple veneer. At least it's not black.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 15, 2009)

Gorgeous - but Ibanez should bring out a 7 with a slightly longer scale...

And maybe try a little swamp/hard ash here and there...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2009)

white xiphos!!!!!


----------



## Collapse (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like the two new 7's are not available in Canada???? BS


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh Man, it looks like a Hyundai with neons.


----------



## adz87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Collapse said:


> looks like the two new 7's are not available in Canada???? BS



same with the UK i think. i'm gunna talk to headstock UK and see what they say. I've seen some models that i think would sell over here quite well.


----------



## Rich (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually quite like it, shame they didn't keep the black hardware though. I'd think about getting one if the price doesn't jump up too much.


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2009)

Basswood with a maple top apparently sounds amazing. This is the tastiest budget 7 Ibanez has ever produced.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 15, 2009)

Well done to Ibanez for expanding the range of sevens and adding a very good-looking model, but I can't help thinking "What a complete waste". They could have put the tooling to use putting maple caps on 1527s and had great playing, great looking sevens. Now you just have a pretty piece of crap. The necks on the 7321s don't even come CLOSE to the Japanese 7-string necks. 7321s, in my experience, are low-quality guitars. It annoys me that those of us who want a maple-capped Ibanez seven cannot have one without making a huge compromise on playability.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

darren said:


> Basswood with a maple top apparently sounds amazing. This is the tastiest budget 7 Ibanez has ever produced.


Hopefully it's a real maple top, not a photo veneer...


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 15, 2009)

Rich said:


> I actually quite like it, shame they didn't keep the black hardware though. I'd think about getting one if the price doesn't jump up too much.



Don't hold your breath, the suggested retail on most of the new guitars is $200 higher than last year.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 15, 2009)

Unless i've missed something Ibanez didn't say they were giving us a mahogany 7. Just a maple boarded and a maple topped one.


And the new jem IS listed online aswell as numberous other models so i'm pretty sure thats our lot. 




AND annoyingly lots of 6 string models have lovely side dots instead of centre dots. Why can't we get those on a 7


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

GazPots said:


> AND annoyingly lots of 6 string models have lovely side dots instead of centre dots. Why can't we get those on a 7


We're talking about Ibanez here...


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 15, 2009)

It's nice that they gave it some color, but it's still a pretty unimpressive guitar.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 15, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Hopefully it's a real maple top, not a photo veneer...



It's probably real maple, but a veneer all the same.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 15, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Unless i've missed something Ibanez didn't say they were giving us a mahogany 7. Just a maple boarded and a maple topped one.
> 
> 
> And the new jem IS listed online aswell as numberous other models so i'm pretty sure thats our lot.
> ...


The mahogany guitar everyones referring to is the new S7320. It has a white finish. Big whoop.

Seriously ibanez, I think I might as well take a few steps ahead and bend over and spread them for you.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 15, 2009)

least its red, that kills my temptation to buy it and do some kinda project.

Ibanez is getting better tho, white and FM top guitars, with Maple fretboards!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 15, 2009)

That thing is mine & I'm slapping an OFR 7 in there.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 15, 2009)

it looks killer, but its kinda like slapping lipstick on a pig,

killer avater shannon


----------



## Korngod (Jan 15, 2009)

i KNEW it! something just told me the 7321 would get more colors or this!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm loving the new 7321, i might actually buy it


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 15, 2009)

Needs a reverse headstock


----------



## Korngod (Jan 15, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> Needs a reverse headstock



+1 and needs RGA body


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> Needs a reverse headstock



+1 EVERY inline headstock guitar needs this option!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Don't hold your breath, *the suggested retail *on most of the new guitars is $200 higher than last year.










from Ibanez Catorlag of "New At NAMM" on there website.


EDIT: here is the link to the Catolog http://www.ibanez.com/catalogs/09_Winter_NSN_Ibanez_lo.pdf


----------



## Shannon (Jan 15, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> it looks killer, but its kinda like slapping lipstick on a pig,
> 
> killer avater shannon


A pig? You really think that? A majority of RGs are basswood bodies w/ maple necks & rosewood fretboards. How would this be so different?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Shannon said:


> A pig? You really think that? A majority of RGs are basswood bodies w/ maple necks & rosewood fretboards. How would this be so different?



I agree with you Shannon how would it be different? I like it. it gives me Ibanez GAS agian


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2009)

ledzep4eva said:


> Well done to Ibanez for expanding the range of sevens and adding a very good-looking model, but I can't help thinking "What a complete waste". They could have put the tooling to use putting maple caps on 1527s and had great playing, great looking sevens. Now you just have a pretty piece of crap. The necks on the 7321s don't even come CLOSE to the Japanese 7-string necks. 7321s, in my experience, are low-quality guitars. It annoys me that those of us who want a maple-capped Ibanez seven cannot have one without making a huge compromise on playability.



You do realise that these two models are not made by the same factory right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it looks pretty cool


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Im not sure what "SMAP" means but I hope it isnt much more then $499


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 15, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Im not sure what "SMAP" means but I hope it isnt much more then $499


suggested minimum advertised price


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> suggested minimum advertised price



so it coul be $499 or it could be something stupid like $799??


----------



## Harmonicdoom (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh God...whoever told me this year would be a good year for 7's was right. Nothing like being hit by a huge GAS wave. Even if it is basswood.


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 15, 2009)

that thing looks gorgeous, but I doubt I'll be buying one


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 15, 2009)

s7eve said:


> You do realise that these two models are not made by the same factory right?



Ah! Really?

I'm assuming this will be MII then. I will be interested to try it, but I'm not expecting much. They'll probably use the same specs as the 7321. Why change them?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 15, 2009)

This thing is purdy.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 15, 2009)

brings back memories of my old 94 RG570FM, same color scheme, though i'm gonna bet the 7321 has a much better flamed maple cap than the old 570FM's that didn't pop one bit... epic win Ibanez.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Elysian said:


> brings back memories of my old 94 RG570FM, same color scheme, though i'm gonna bet the 7321 has a much better flamed maple cap than the old 570FM's that didn't pop one bit... epic win Ibanez.



 what did you do with the real Adam?? 

jk


----------



## JMP2203 (Jan 15, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Looks nice but its basically an RG7321 with a flamed maple veneer. At least it's not black.



how do you know is just a maple vener?

i hope its a real maple top because it will sound great


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 15, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> how do you know is just a maple vener?
> 
> i hope its a real maple top because it will sound great


Well at the time I was speculating as its a low end model from Ibanez and at that price range it would be generous of Ibanez to put a maple cap on there. Otherwise its just for visual effects.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jan 15, 2009)

korean made? 

New Ibby Sevens - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> what did you do with the real Adam??
> 
> jk



my RG570FM, even with its terrible flame top(they didn't stain them before spraying finish over them back then, plus the finish was way too thick, so it didn't pop much at all), was a really great guitar, and i always loved its color scheme.


edit: though i just noticed the top on the one they posted on their site isn't bookmatched for crap, much like my 94 570FM


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> my RG570FM, even with its terrible flame top(they didn't stain them before spraying finish over them back then, plus the finish was way too thick, so it didn't pop much at all), was a really great guitar, and i always loved its color scheme.
> 
> 
> edit: though i just noticed the top on the one they posted on their site isn't bookmatched for crap, much like my 94 570FM



what is "Bookmatched"??  I heard it alot but never could figure it out.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> what is "Bookmatched"??  I heard it alot but never could figure it out.



where the figure in the wood is matched along the centerline, much like on this guitar

http://www.elysian-online.com/DSCF5405.JPG

edit: posted a link instead of using img tags, because i'm not trying to whore my stuff, it was just the quickest example i had on hand of what i mean


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 16, 2009)

soooo, i got to play all of the new 7s today and am gonna be bringing alot of them into stock hopefully! I really really dig the new 7321 and the 1527 is actually sexy as hell. has a bit of flake in the paint like the galaxy blacks. There is some really cool stuff comin from ibanez this year


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

muffgoat said:


> soooo, i got to play all of the new 7s today and am gonna be bringing alot of them into stock hopefully! I really really dig the new 7321 and the 1527 is actually sexy as hell. has a bit of flake in the paint like the galaxy blacks. There is some really cool stuff comin from ibanez this year



hows the 7321 neck compared to the old 7321?


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> what is "Bookmatched"??  I heard it alot but never could figure it out.



to expand on my previous definition, what it actually refers to is splitting a board down the middle long wise, and opening it up like a book, each side of the board is a mirror of the other side, hence being matched, bookmatched.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 16, 2009)

i'll stick with my Apex 2 thanks


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> to expand on my previous definition, what it actually refers to is splitting a board down the middle long wise, and opening it up like a book, each side of the board is a mirror of the other side, hence being matched, bookmatched.



OH. cool. thanks for the info


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> hows the 7321 neck compared to the old 7321?



Its the same ol wizard 2 so IMO it plays fuckin fantastic, i just sure hope they are available in canada lol

Oh yeah other exciting news.... I GOT TO PLAY THE FIREMAN!!


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 16, 2009)

hoorah for basswood !


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

muffgoat said:


> Its the same ol wizard 2 so IMO it plays fuckin fantastic, i just sure hope they are available in canada lol
> 
> Oh yeah other exciting news.... I GOT TO PLAY THE FIREMAN!!



whats the fireman? i must be behind on this NAMM stuff


----------



## muffgoat (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul Gilberts limited edition reverse iceman is the "fireman"


----------



## -JR- (Jan 16, 2009)

Pic from namm.
http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2009/184.JPG


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2009)

-JR- said:


> Pic from namm.





Fix'd.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

-JR- said:


> Pic from namm.
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/images/2009/184.JPG



Man I want that.


----------



## templton89 (Jan 16, 2009)

time to sell my 7321 and wait for this one to hit the market (so my h-207 wont be lonely)

but seriously, I think price on old ones will drop like crazy, so better sell em now before too many people find out about this one


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 16, 2009)

Shit, that looks really really nice! Hmmm.... TIme to wait for the NAMM pictures


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Shit, that looks really really nice! Hmmm.... TIme to wait for the NAMM pictures





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75922-rg7321fm-bbs-3.html#post1345426


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2009)

List: $666.65


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 16, 2009)

most likely that means it will sell for about $500.00 in stores

Not too bad at all.

Is Ibby _dropping_ their prices?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually really like it, I'll certainly consider buying one and giving it a pickup change. Ibanez aren't perfect by any means, but they're definitely moving in the right direction now.

And even though I don't like trems, the new 1527 is very sexy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> List: $666.65





dsm3sx said:


> most likely that means it will sell for about $500.00 in stores
> 
> Not too bad at all.
> 
> Is Ibby _dropping_ their prices?





twiztedchild said:


> from Ibanez Catorlag of "New At NAMM" on there website.
> 
> 
> EDIT: here is the link to the Catolog http://www.ibanez.com/catalogs/09_Winter_NSN_Ibanez_lo.pdf


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2009)

what about the 7 string in their namm album? SR7VIISC-BK 7 string bass apparently for low B to high E

on a plus note, we have a maple boarded 7 from them Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG1527M so they're listening at least some of the time

on the down side it looks like my maple boarded 6 is no longer unusual


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Randomist said:


> what about the 7 string in their namm album? SR7VIISC-BK 7 string bass apparently for low B to high E
> 
> on a plus note, we have a maple boarded 7 from them Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG1527M so they're listening at least some of the time
> 
> on the down side it looks like my maple boarded 6 is no longer unusual



they have a 7 string bass now??


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2009)

its in the uk site's namm album, photo caption: "2009 NAMM Show Case Limited Edition S and SV models featuring Camphor Tree Body with Silverworks (on S) and foil finish inspired by the traditional Japanese &#8220;Garahaku&#8221; art (on SV). The SR7VIISC-BK is an experimental gear of 7-string bass offering Low-B to High-E." 

also on the UK album is the Super Wizard neck: a reproduction of the original rg550 neck and a 27 fret xiphos, i'm not sure if these have been posted before but they interest me


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Randomist said:


> its in the uk site's namm album, photo caption: "2009 NAMM Show Case Limited Edition S and SV models featuring Camphor Tree Body with Silverworks (on S) and foil finish inspired by the traditional Japanese Garahaku art (on SV). The SR7VIISC-BK is an experimental gear of 7-string bass offering Low-B to High-E."
> 
> also on the UK album is the Super Wizard neck: a reproduction of the original rg550 neck and a 27 fret xiphos, i'm not sure if these have been posted before but they interest me



cool. the 27 fret Xiphos was posted here in the sates already


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2009)

i thought they might have been mentioned

all in all ibanez seem to have got a lot right this year, maple capped basswood is a combination that works, maple fretboards are coming, they still seem to be pushing boundaries with 27 fret guitars and a 7 string bass, and they brought back the original wizard neck carve, if i complain about them not listening in the next year, slap me?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Randomist said:


> i thought they might have been mentioned
> 
> all in all ibanez seem to have got a lot right this year, maple capped basswood is a combination that works, maple fretboards are coming, they still seem to be pushing boundaries with 27 fret guitars and a 7 string bass, and they brought back the original wizard neck carve, if i complain about them not listening in the next year, slap me?



yeah I think its about time they tried the 7 string Bass. and I think the 27 fret Xiphos will be sold here in the states also so for te poeple over here wanting that it is bad ass.  I was even thinking to trying t get it


----------



## Spondus (Jan 16, 2009)

how come the new rg1527 doesn't get a matching headstock but this does? thats fucked up


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2009)

7-string bass?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

darren said:


> 7-string bass?








Ibanez guitars | NAMM SHOW 2009

guess Zimbolth didnt noticed that either


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2009)

Doesn't look like it's a production model, though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

darren said:


> Doesn't look like it's a production model, though.



I didnt even noticed it was a Bass at first  But it would be cool if it does become a production model. the neck looks small for a 7 string bass too


----------



## Harry (Jan 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> This thing is purdy.



Yeah, I'm really liking the way it looks too


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I didnt even noticed it was a Bass at first  But it would be cool if it does become a production model. the neck looks small for a 7 string bass too



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-sr7viisc-bass-guitar-hybrid.html#post1346991


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-sr7viisc-bass-guitar-hybrid.html#post1346991



 I was the 2nd one to post in that thread. but thinks anyways man


----------



## chimpinatux (Jan 17, 2009)

Dammit, i bought a black Rg7321 *last week*!
im thinking a second may be in order...


----------



## bdmguy (Jan 31, 2009)

This guitar is $500 on zzounds, so only a $100 increase


----------



## Zulphur (Jan 31, 2009)

What is the general concensus on this AH pickups? i have my 7321 and im thinking on buying some blaze pups .... worth the change ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 31, 2009)

Definitely, the stock pickups suck.


----------



## Zulphur (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks dude, what a pity Ibanez is still using crap pups on their guitars....... other brands are doing much better with the pickups choice even with their low budget guitars.
Hope the Blaze sounds much better than this :d


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 31, 2009)

Zulphur said:


> Thanks dude, what a pity Ibanez is still using crap pups on their guitars....... other brands are doing much better with the pickups choice even with their low budget guitars.
> Hope the Blaze sounds much better than this :d



That said I'd rather have shitty pickups that I can replace than having real ones I don't like.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 1, 2009)

200 bucks sound a bit steep for a maple cap...


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 2, 2009)

Shinto said:


> 200 bucks sound a bit steep for a maple cap...



A veneer, more likely


----------



## dsm3sx (Feb 2, 2009)

Zulphur said:


> Thanks dude, what a pity Ibanez is still using crap pups on their guitars....... other brands are doing much better with the pickups choice even with their low budget guitars.
> Hope the Blaze sounds much better than this :d


 
Ibanez is even putting crap PUP's in the RG1527, and that part of their prestige line...

We hardly ever see any ibby 7's with good pickups. Those days of Ibby Dimarzio equipped mid priced guitars is over


----------



## Harry (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like Australia wont be getting this model


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to bump, but I didn't want to make an entirely new thread just to ask a couple of questions - 

Does anyone know when/if this is hitting the UK? Is there anywhere I could order one in the entire WORLD EVEN!?!? I can't at the moment, but in a couple of weeks when I claw my way out of debt i'll be ready to splurge!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 18, 2009)

Definitely looks better than black.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 18, 2009)

100 bucks is a bit steep for a flamed maple top imo...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 18, 2009)

100 bucks is steep for the whole guitar. 7321 fails pretty hard IMO, but that finish is nice.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Feb 18, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> 100 bucks is steep for the whole guitar. 7321 fails pretty hard IMO, but that finish is nice.



That's slightly harsh. It's not half-bad once you put a little work into it.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 18, 2009)

Stengah_2012 said:


> That's slightly harsh. It's not half-bad once you put a little work into it.


+1. Assuming you find the right one, they play pretty well stock too.


----------



## moyersshred (Jun 28, 2010)

i own one. 
i love it, but i'm about to hot rod it. 
i'm about to add a swirl purple/blue finish.
and dimarzio crunch lab+liquifire pick ups..
maybe a hipshot bridge.


----------

